# Ebay sale - WOW!!



## glorycloud (Feb 25, 2010)

Here's a good one for you:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370340136888&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

With gold at $1,090 an ounce you would have to see a return
of 3.25 grams of gold per pound to break even if you had no cost
in acids or labor! :shock: 

Why refine when we can ebay?? Fascinating!! 8)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 25, 2010)

Now that is just rediculous....


----------



## shyknee (Feb 25, 2010)

what? :shock: why? :shock: duh !? :|


----------



## shadybear (Feb 25, 2010)

you might have to yield 4 grams or more.
On a mixed batch some of them dont even look high grade
who makes money on this?
other then the person selling of course, I would say that is above spot huh!


----------



## EDI Refining (Feb 25, 2010)

Paypal / Ebay make money on this :lol: 

What a cash cow


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2010)

maybe someone sees a collectable or something. No figging way they are making money from gold recovery on these, no way at all, even if gold was 2000 a oz.

jim


----------



## silversaddle1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Man, that's just insane! I have a 25 pound box of mixed processors like that, maybe even better. Think I could make that kind of money on it? Maybe a shill bid or two there on that auction??? :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 25, 2010)

You know, I always wondered about that myself. Seems when I would find something I want, may even be near the end with no activity, then I bid and wow everyone wants it.
Must be like a girlfriend, can't get one until you have one, then heck your the most attactive guy in town.

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Mar 23, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rhodium-Plated-Fingers-for-Recovery-Not-Gold-340-grams_W0QQitemZ320503007380QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCoins_Bullion?hash=item4a9f77c894


----------



## weldit (Apr 21, 2010)

If you want to hear insane i saw 10 pounds of computer boards, on ebay, sell for $800.00. These were regular boards, nothing special. Yes i did say $800.00. Many times computer scrap sells for rediculous prices on ebay. The people bidding have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have had some insane sells of gold bearing scrap on E-Bay as well! Hey, it's your money, spend it when you want to! :shock:


----------

